# Anybody tried Linksys WRT54GX v2?



## Matsaki (Dec 27, 2006)

Did anybody try the Linksys WRT54GX v2 router yet? I just bought one and it's has a tremendous wireless range and is fast to.

BUT,, When I log in to to the router to configure it the menus is not showing up or working?? From a PC  it works fine.

The problem is that I don't want to use PC and I'm sure that there must be a small fix. But after calling Lynxes  times I'm sure that they don't know what they are talking about........

Anybody?


----------



## supanatral (Jan 22, 2007)

I just got a linksys router for myself (not the one you have however) and it works fine through safari.

Try updating java and see if that works. I'm not to sure whether Linksys uses java or not for their configuration page but its worth a try.


----------



## Matsaki (Jan 22, 2007)

I't was a firmware update needed, and that firmware was only available on the US download site.

So after many calls and VERY bad support ("Not windows we don't touch") I found the simple solution.


----------



## Chopper9 (Feb 10, 2007)

I have been on the phone for hours and hours with this same problem....

I have the WRT54GX v2 router.  I wanted to update the firmware.

Logged into router with Safari... its a mess.

Logged into router with Firefox.. still a mess.

Borrowed my neighbors XP laptop... got access to the router, but the page where you upload the firmware.... has problems.

It allows you to find the update file on your desktop you downloaded from Linksys... but the upload button is not there!!!!!

Tech support says to log onto thier FTP, download this little program, download the firmware upgrade file... and upload it that way.  Says it cannot connect to server.

I am so freggin fustrated.   I must have called Linksys 8 times and get a half english speaking person who I cannot explain my problems to.

Matsaki... please.... tell me how you updated your firmware on your router via a mac!!!!!!!


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 10, 2007)

I have a revision 3 of the Linksys WRT54G.  As far as I know, the only way is to do it from the browser (I'm sure there's probably another way, but I can't recall at the moment).

Have you tried resetting the router to factory defaults?  Sometimes that will fix any problems tha arise.  Then you should be able to connect to it from any browser.  As far as I know, Java isn't used at all....it's all pure HTML.


----------



## jlw92 (Jul 10, 2008)

I've had the same trouble you have had with the WRT54GXv2 and Mac osx. Currently I have the firmware version 2.00.20 on my router and everything works fine on my mac on all browsers. From memory before I updated the firmware I found the browser iCab ver 3 for mac, this would load up the routers setup pages ok and this is how I update the firmware from the old version to the current.

The WRT54GXv2 doesn't seem to have any third party firmware available to tweak it up at all.   I use mine at home and it seems to be good for range and hasn't missed a beat since the firmware upgrade.


----------

